# Am I too big for her?



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think so. She looks to have a fair amount of bone and she doesn't look to be straining to carry your weight. How tall is she? She takes up your leg nicely (although she looks like she might be a bit on the tubby side?).


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

From a purely visual perspective (performance aside), I'd say yes. Your torso seems to tower over her and her legs look a bit short under you. 

But I would guess that performance is more important that visual perspective


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

She's on the higher end of 14 hands. I'm 5'6 180. I had my stirrups a little higher than I like. I don't consider her "tubby" she's very stalky and muscular. I just feel like she's way to small for me when I ride her I feel bad =(


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Are there other horses available for you to ride of different heights and builds? I wonder if you might just "click" with another size if you try out a few.

Also, I'm no expert but you mentioned your stirrup length. Is the saddle too small overall?


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I also ride a 16hh TB gelding. Yes the saddle is a bit snug lol I enjoy riding her tho :shock:


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I would say not to big at all, she looks well capable of carrying you.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I think she's fine. A friend rode my 14.2 arab, she's 6'. She was hesitant at first but after a few minutes called my mare a, "Big little horse." My horse had no problem & she is not built like that mare you're riding.

A gentle hint: Lose the horizontal stripes, they don't flatter anyone over the age of 5.:wink:


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

A horse can carry 20% of their body weight, your fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i don't think you're too big but i do think the saddle size/fit is making the overall picture look off.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I really don't see a problem with the stripes ^^ they look much better on OP that they would on me.

OP- I think that if you can get a better saddle for you (perhaps an inch or two larger?) that you two will look much better suited for you. If you can stretch your legs out more, your body will relax and make it a more enjoyable ride for both of you, and you will be much more comfortable! She looks very capable of carrying you, unless you're wanting to jump more than say...a 2'6" hunters course or something. She's quite the cutie!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

She doesn't seem to be having any trouble carrying you, so i wouldn't worry to much. unless your intending to start doing hard workouts, jumping courses etc she seems quite happy carrying you. iv ridden a 13.somethen hh heffy and she needed keel over under me **** didnt even faze her. id say if your happy on her, and she doesnt seem to be having any issues carrying you then go for it


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL thanks for the feedback guys! I know I need a bigger saddle :lol: I kinda gained 60 lbs in a period of a few months :evil: saving up! As for the stripes lol I don't really care what I wear. I hate shopping with a passion, I grab and go!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Red, my qh is 14'3, I'm 5'9" (at the least). I don't feel I'm too big (and neither she does). As long as horse feels comfortable you are good.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

redape49 said:


> As for the stripes lol I don't really care what I wear. I hate shopping with a passion, I grab and go!


Me too! I don't think I've been shopping for years because I hate it so much! In the morning I just throw on a pair of jeans and whichever shirt I see first and go. This bothers my mother so much that she will often pick things up for me when she shops...which is the reason why I own any pink clothes at all (I hate pink!).


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hahahaha! me too! My mom mails me clothes all the time!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd like to see some flowery breeches, rainbow helmet covers, and neon whips involved here! Some pizazz, some apparel that makes people stop and say, "What in God's name...?"! Let's see reflector strips braided into tails, glow in the dark nail polish on hooves, and glitter! Lots of glitter. 

And to answer your question, no, I don't think that you're too terribly big for her.


----------

